# Chung cư có nên  thi công máy lạnh áp trần, đại lý chính thức



## Thuanhailongvan (16/11/20)

*TÌM RA ĐẠI LÝ CẤP 1 BÁN VÀ THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÁP TRẦN GIÁ CỰC RẺ TẠI MIỀN NAM.*


Cũng tương tự như những dòng máy lạnh khác, máy lạnh áp trần cấu tạo gồm 2 phần cơ bản là dàn lạnh và dàn nóng. Dàn lạnh của sản phẩm này được thiết kế đa dạng, nhiều mẫu mã khác nhau phù hợp với mọi không gian lắp đặt. Máy lạnh áp trần có dải công suất đa dạng từ 1.5hp – 6.5hp….
Xem thêm: tim-ra-dai-ly-cap-1-ban-va-thi-cong-may-lanh-ap-tran-gia-cuc-re-tai-mien-nam.html







_Hình ảnh thực tế máy lạnh áp trần được Hải Long Vân thi công_



*THIẾT KẾ, THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÁP TRẦN CHO QUÁN CAFÉ, TRÀ SỮA VÌ SAO LẠI ĐƯỢC LỰA CHỌN?*


*Thiết kế tinh tế đem lại thẩm mỹ cao*


Máy lạnh áp trần với thiết kế tinh tế, sang trọng mang đến tính thẩm mỹ khá cao cho những không gian sử dụng. Đồng thời, khi sử dụng máy lạnh áp trần bạn sẽ tối đa được khoảng không gian trống phía trên trần nhà, tạo được điểm nhấn và thẩm mỹ riêng cho căn phòng của bạn.









*Chế độ làm lạnh tốt.*

Do được lắp đặt trên trần cao, nên máy lạnh áp trần có khả năng làm lạnh phòng nhanh, sức gió thổi mạnh, làm mát bao quát mọi góc nhỏ của căn phòng. Trong vài trường hợp, máy có thể bị chảy nước do không vệ sinh định kì, tuy nhiên cũng không nhỏ nước vào người hay gây ảnh hưởng nhiều cho công việc của những người trong phòng.






*Khả năng lọc sạch không khí tốt*
Lưới bọc bụi của máy lạnh áp trần luôn được nâng cấp và cải tiến để nâng cao khả năng làm sạch không khí, đem lại sự am toàn cho người sử dụng. Đồng thời, dòng máy lạnh này cũng được trang bị chế độ lọc vi khuẩn và nấm mốc hiện đại giúp cho không gian của bạn trở nên trong lành hơn.








Xem thêm tin: Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh áp trần tốt nhất cho không gian

*THIẾT KẾ, THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÁP TRẦN CHO QUÁN CAFÉ, TRÀ SỮA NÊN CHỌN THƯƠNG HIỆU NÀO?*

Máy lạnh áp trần Daikin 1.5hp – 6.0hp: 15.000.000đ – 45.450.000đ
Máy lạnh áp trần Toshiba 1.5hp – 5.0hp: 17.600.000đ – 40.000.000đ
Máy lạnh áp trần Reetech 1.5hp – 6.5hp: 14.500.000đ – 37.000.000đ
Máy lạnh áp trần Sumikura 2.0hp – 6.5hp: 20.000.000đ – 37.450.000đ










*ĐƠN VỊ NÀO THIẾT KẾ, THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÁP TRẦN CHO QUÁN CAFÉ, TRÀ SỮA GIÁ SIÊU RẺ?*

Xin giới thiệu với các bạn: Công ty điện lạnh Hải Long Vân. Chúng tôi luôn tự tin là đơn vị đi đầu trong việc phân phối và là người thiết kế, thi công các sản phẩm máy lạnh áp trần chính hãng, đảm bảo xuất xứ rõ ràng với mức giá rẻ nhất.

Là đại lý chính thức của nhiều thương hiệu máy lạnh áp trần, được ủy quyền và phân phối trực tiếp các sản phẩm từ trụ sở chính của hãng. Vì thế, Hải Long Vân xin cam kết 100% đều là hàng chính hãng, chất lượng, khi giao hàng xuất đủ hóa đơn chứng từ ghi rõ nơi xuất xứ, sau 7 – 10 ngày hãng sẽ cấp giấy chứng nhận CO – CQ.










*KẾT LUẬN.*

Lưu ngay Hotline 0909 787 022 – Mr Hoàng để được hỗ trợ tư vấn, báo giá nhanh chóng và dự toán chính xác tổng chi phí cần để thiết kế, thi công máy lạnh áp trần cho quán café, trà sữa với giá siêu rẻ tại các quận 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, Tân Bình, Bình Tân, Tân Phú, Phú Nhuận, Bình Thạnh, Gò Vấp, Thủ Đức, huyện Nhà Bè, Bình Chánh, Củ Chi, Hóc Môn, Cần Giờ và các tỉnh lân cận như Bình Dương, Đồng Nai, Long An, Tiền Giang…

iên hệ ngay với chúng tôi khi bạn cần để được tư vấn, hỗ trợ nhanh nhất và hoàn toàn miễn phí 24/7 nhé! 

Nguồn link tham khảo: Tổng đại lý phân phối và thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh áp trần tốt nhất cho không gian


----------

